# EMSA starting pay



## Manonamission (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone know how much EMSA pays emt basics starting out? I'm thinking of working there but i have a family to support, (wife, 2 kids) and need to make sure I'll be able to earn enough. Do you get overtime (time and a half)?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 4, 2014)

Contact their personal department. EMSA is now under contract with AMR; and what I understand varies with experience, education, etc. 

R/r 911


----------



## RocketMedic (Feb 4, 2014)

If that's your goal, you're better off working somewhere else. Our EMTs don't make enough.


----------



## MedicBadge192 (Feb 6, 2014)

*pay*

The EMT's and Paramedics at EMSA don't make enough. The trick is the 48 hour shift, so you get 8 hours of overtime a week. But, most work another 12 above this. Plan on making about minimum wage as an EMT.


----------



## medicrd (Mar 4, 2014)

*Paramedic Pay?*

1. How much is starting salary as a paramedic with EMSA?
2. Is health insurance coverage expensive at EMSA?
3. What is the average take-home pay for a step 1 medic per pay period?

Thanks


----------



## 1979nd (Mar 6, 2014)

(first off this is my opinion and also from the Tulsa side of life. Note Tulsa EMSA is different in many ways from OKC and I have only worked for OKC once so this is strictly for the Tulsa side)
Thinking of EMSA???
well then think hard and get your info right before making the jump in. If you were trying to get in when EMSA's former contractor P+ was in charge I'd say come aboard my friend and you'd most likely get good enough pay with a pretty great schedule 5/2 or 3/4's. I'd also tell you to look for Rocket Medics extremely well written / write up and know it is legit......
But now with AMR I would encourage you to really look at what your trying to accomplish!
Since the AMR contract change there are many unhappy EMT's and Paramedics! The pay has gone to, if not the worst, next to the worst in the nation and the hours are a very busy 8-10+ calls in a shift  (like I said this is per EMSA TULSA/ the city is a bit different in call volume) and is a 48 per week every week schedule. If your a night person, know you'll be using 2 of your 3 days off in sleeping to recharge from the week you just did and prep for the following... There has been an mass exodus, in both locations due to the recent changes and conditions.... 
IMHO EMSA has changed for the worse in those aspects. But know that if your looking for a busy system to work for a year or more and you can take getting your butt kicked in calls and are able to deal with extremely low pay than EMSA would be a great place. (sounds fun, hu?) We do get to use some of the most progressive protocols out there and since we are so busy we do get plenty of legit calls to use them. Also EMSA street crews and the FD's out here have a pretty good working relationship. If your from a system like me, where Fire gets priority over the pt on scene, this is a great place to come and work. 

I know it doesn't sound very welcoming but this is how it is. EMSA has lost a ton of Medics and EMT's due to this and is in definite need of both positions. 
It isn't a horrible place to work but as of recent the moral is low and the field crews are exhausted and stressed. 
being a father of 2 and needing to support them, I would honestly tell you to look at other options, but then again to each their own brother. I hope this helps. 

cheers.


----------

